# Kayak with an aching back ?



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

This was just brought up by a doubting co-worker (I have to give him props though, he is an AI Striper machine!). He said that he tried kayaking in Jamaica this past week and it tore his back up. He has been having back problems (I feel weight related). Now I have had my share of low back issues that I have been managing with my Chiropractor but I still have my bad days. Especially if I lift heavy arse things like 60-80 pound rack mounted UPS's. 

Anyway I plan on getting a Mirage drive yak but lets say my finances did not allow that and I was stuck with a paddle yak ... am I in for trouble?

I know exercise is generally good for what ails you but I am curious as to what you people think. I am sure one of you yakkers out there have some type of back/leg troubles!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyg,

A good seat is worth more than it's weight in gold when itcomes to yakkin'. I believe, IMHO,wether you are paddlin' or peddlin', that seat makes al the diffrence. My back was a little hurt after my first coupletrips, and I have thought about gettin one of them lumbar support "pillows". My wife has one in her car, and it makes a huge difference when driving long distance. BTW, take your wallet out of your back pocket when sitting!!!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Cyg,

The toughest part on the body is the loading and unloading the yak to or from the roof of the car. It's big, bulky, heavy, and definitely a hernia maker. We've developed a system where we help each other load, unload, and carry. Two people carrying two parallel yaks is much easier than one person carrying one.

My back never hurt from the paddling, but the loading I can totally see it happening.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

chump said:


> Hey Cyg,
> 
> The toughest part on the body is the loading and unloading the yak to or from the roof of the car. It's big, bulky, heavy, and definitely a hernia maker. We've developed a system where we help each other load, unload, and carry. Two people carrying two parallel yaks is much easier than one person carrying one.
> 
> ...


I know I will probably need a partner ... tough thing is finding ones that are not strictly nocturnal   

I sit all day at the computer and I need to get up and walk around to loosen up. I guess I will have to try and stand up to stretch out or take frequesnt breaks. At least the are at Colbourns creek has a beach to relax on!

I guess I am just concerned about it aggravating my back. Don't want to buy it then realize it tears my back up so bad I can't use it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Cyg, I got lower back pain/numbness in the legs and I sometimes get uncomfortable but thats usally when I realize I have been sitting in the yak for 5 hrs straight fishing. Most trips I am a lil sore the next day but I have found it seems to be less the more I do it. Either way it has not been bad enough to keep me off the water this year.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Another thing to consider is the weight of your yak. These thing can be bulky. Mine weighs in at around 70lb. But there are plenty of fishable yaks that weigh half that much. Especially if you're not going into the ocean. You probably want to get a yak cart too. That way you are wheeling your yak to the sand instead of carrying it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ill second the good seat thing.

the seat my yak currently has SUCKS BIG TIME!

going to have to get a new one asap.

it does ok for just paddling baits, but any amnt of time fishing outa it just sucks.

definately have to change it.


Jesse


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

One thing that I find that helps (for a paddle drive) is to jack the seat back as far forward as possible. This way the seat back becomes a pseudo lumbar support.

It's surprising how (relatively) comfortable the plastic seatback on a tarpon is.

Although my back has been stiff a couple of times (mostly on those long all day trips), it's been fairly good.

If weight is a concern, a "sit-in" type may be an option. The WS Pungo 120 is ~10lb lighter and a servicable yak for fishing.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Loading can be a problem on the back. I think I've figured out the best way for me to load my yak on my RAV4 is open the rear door, move the yak to the back of the vehicle, prop one end up of the yak up on the roof top, and then grab the lower end and gently slide the yak up. Once the yak is on top, I open the side door, step in and flip it upside down.

Agreed on the seat thing too. I've found that 2 or 3 old bath towels can greatly improve a cheap seat and can provide dual clean up purpose as well.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i wanted a revo but at 69# bare hull is a bit heavy for me.i took a chance on a phoenix 140 becouse it only weight 52# but fell in love with it.not a mirage drive but a lot easier to car top on my element.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sitting in a 'yak all day is not going to be the most comfortable thing in the world...It's part of it....You WILL get the "Yak Ass". Don't worry about it.

If you sit in an overstuffed recliner in the same position for several hours, your hind end's gonna get sore, too.

About loading...

Barring any real physical injury, if you can't grab a 'yak by the midship handles, swing it up over your head and walk it up on top of your vehicle, you need to spend some time in the gym...

I'm a little feller, at 5'8" and 170#, and it's no problem for me, with a torn rotator, bad hip, ankle, and two hernia repairs in my injury file.

Physical Exertion is GOOD for you...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Sitting in a 'yak all day is not going to be the most comfortable thing in the world...It's part of it....You WILL get the "Yak Ass". Don't worry about it.
> 
> If you sit in an overstuffed recliner in the same position for several hours, your hind end's gonna get sore, too.


I guess I am not making myself clear. I could give a rats arse about being a little sore. When my back goes out I DON'T WALK ... that is what I am worried about. It got that bad at the end of March but since then I have been OK.


Railroader said:


> About loading...
> 
> Barring any real physical injury, if you can't grab a 'yak by the midship handles, swing it up over your head and walk it up on top of your vehicle, you need to spend some time in the gym...
> 
> ...


I have no problem doing work and exertion ... I am 5' 7 and 3/4"  and a buck 74. I have sciatic nerve problem. I can carry around 60 lbs and not have a problem yet if I twist my body around to pick up a piece of paper I can be in severe pain for days.

I guess I won't know until I try.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Barring any real physical injury, if you can't grab a 'yak by the midship handles, swing it up over your head and walk it up on top of your vehicle, you need to spend some time in the gym...
> 
> I'm a little feller, at 5'8" and 170#, and it's no problem for me, with a torn rotator, bad hip, ankle, and two hernia repairs in my injury file.
> 
> Physical Exertion is GOOD for you...


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Sitting in a 'yak all day is not going to be the most comfortable thing in the world...It's part of it....You WILL get the "Yak Ass". Don't worry about it.
> 
> If you sit in an overstuffed recliner in the same position for several hours, your hind end's gonna get sore, too.
> 
> ...


...and with one hand tied behind your back, right.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

can't fish today said:


> ...and with one hand tied behind your back, right.


No, I have to use both hands... 

And also I didn't mean for my post to offend anyone, the whole point was supposed to be that if a little feller like me with all kinds of aggravating ailments/injuries can do it, I'd think just about anyone else could...Maybe I was wrong. Maybe I'm in better shape than I thought...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I probably should have been more specific and directed this thread towards people that suffer from back problems. But then I might not have received as many replies and tips  oh well at least Cdog knew where I was coming from. Thanks for the info.

There are a lot of good thread topics here however:

yak seats, loading and unloading tactics, etc.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

cygnus-x1,

I have back issues, kayak seating position in relation to my leg, back position makes a huge difference.
To be comfortable for any length of time, my knees need to be just above my hips, and my torso needs to be angled back 10-15 degrees. If my back is upright, or my knees not above my hips, I'm good for all of 20 minutes, and I'm better off swimming instead of paddling. If I get positioned well, I'm good for several hours.

Oh, one more thing. The milk crate most people put behind them, don't. Turning around to access your equipment in there will not be pleasant, and probably painful. Find a way to store you stuff along side you, or in front of you.

The milk crate is tried and proven, but with back issues in my experience, it's not the way to do it. I use a mesh Kelty backpack fastened to the kayak, with my gear in plastic boxes that I can reach in front of me or to the side. Most of the time, once I use it, the backpack rests under my knees, I also put a empty water bottle in there to make it float if I spill.

I position spare rods behind so I can lean straight back, without twisting, to get them.

I also position things so I can lean back and rest my back if I need to, 5 minutes laying back and a little spinal decompression can have big benefits if i feel my back tightening up.

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*back in the yak*

I've had a herniated disc and pinched nerves and other back problems. Been fine in the yak, though. I have a milk crate directly behind the seat and with or without a PFD on, it makes a great back rest and support. The twisting around to access it is painful/awkward and I don't do it. I swivel around and hang my legs off the side of the yak and then crate access is easy. Also, when I'm drifting and fishing, especially flycasting, I'll sit sideways and hang my legs in the water. Cool, comfortable, and it'll slow you a bit if the wind's pushing you. Changing seating position sure makes longer yak outings easier on back and butt. 'Course, if something's hurting or uncomfortable, the best thing to do is hook something big on light tackle. Always makes me forget everything else  .

buggs


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*try a roll*

I often deal with people who back tires due to prolonged driving or sitting try one of these I'am 100% positive youll see a change in your lower back fatigue and discomfort 

http://www.nextag.com/lumbar-roll/search-html


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*hurtin back*

I just started kayaking this year and found that my back did hurt a little but the more I did it the less it hurt. I got a real good seat and paid the money for it and I'm glad I did. As far as loading and unloading if you frequent the spots that most yakers do, I have found that we are the same as boaters, (motor pwr) if ya need a lil help just ask. Most will help ya out I know I do and most of the time I just grab a end and then get the same in return.

ASSASIN


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cygnus I'm one of those that can relate to youe situation.
I have back and leg and a hip problems age 63 now.For about a 6 mo. I was trying to decide wheter to yak or not ot yak.
Passed up severa good used kayak deals til I finaly said "Got to try it wheter it kills me or not".
Bought a used one not exactly what I wanted but glad that I finally did.
Only regret is that I didn't do it sooner.
Does it bother my back? Not while I'm out there paddeling and fishing and making an old fool outta myself.The back actually feels better as soon as I get in it and start paddlin. Crazy I thought the first time I got in it. This isn't happening must be imagening it. It's true.
After 4 or 5 hours I do start to squirm a little but as some one said earlier I do that in my easy chair at home or in ths chair that I'm sitting in now in front of this conputer.
I could tell yo u lots more but this is to long now. 
If I were you first I woud rent one some where and try it for several hours no less than 3_4 hrs .
And if you ever do get to paddlin ALWAYS ALWAYS wear a PFD. Good luck and :fishing: 
Did I say ALWAYS wear a PFD!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cdog I've yak fished Waller Mills a couple if times. Didn't catch that much.
Want try Little Creek one of these day .
You fish those lakes since you are in that area?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the info and encouragement. I hope to test out a few yaks this fall when the western contingent of the WBB come to invade the Crisfield area. I usually end up fishing alone basically due to personal time restrictions so I will need to be totally self sufficient however I hope my first few yak trips will be with people.

I usually fish the AI walkover by myslef and I lug a lot of gear. I go with an aching back and find that chasing 'runs' in the sand is good for my back so I figured the adrenaline rush from fishing will probably keep my back settled until I get home.

I will always wear a PFD. I don't know about the seat though ... the cost of the yak will be enough as it is. I may be able to get a better seat in the months that follow.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> Cdog I've yak fished Waller Mills a couple if times. Didn't catch that much.
> Want try Little Creek one of these day .
> You fish those lakes since you are in that area?


bbcroaker, I haven't fished them since I got my yak. Although a buddy is trying to get me back into fresh water fishing. I'm usally driving by em to get to salt water...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cygnus: 
back in june I paddled sevearal yaks at a demo .The Liquis Logic Mantaray 14 and the Heritage Redfish 14 both had decent seats that were standard.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cdog:
I saw that you lived in Lanexa and thought maybe those lakes would be your short quickie paddling trips.
Diascund is probably in your back yard.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyg, try out my Hobie this when we invade your town  The stock seat is pretty good, and the thing about the pedal drive is that your moving you legs, so it doesn't feel like sitting so much. I just got back from CHSP, and the only thing that killed me was lugging the yak thru the sand. It's good to have buddies that'll help ya, and most yakkers have a little hippie in em' anyways, so peace love. golden rule, and all that other stuff!!!!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Sitting in a 'yak all day is not going to be the most comfortable thing in the world...It's part of it....You WILL get the "Yak Ass".


I know exactly what you mean. I just got back from a 3 day trip on my Hobie Outback and I not only have "Yak A" but also the saltwater on the butt bumps like mosquito bites. I'm definitely going to find some padding for the butt to keep the saltwater out and have some support for the butt. I remember a relative with hemmoroids that had a special opening. I know something like that would work well.

I have an extra padding but need to keep the saltwater away from the butt. I'm going to try to make it not part of yaking. Any ideas.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I guess I am not making myself clear. I could give a rats arse about being a little sore. When my back goes out I DON'T WALK ... that is what I am worried about. It got that bad at the end of March but since then I have been OK.



Perhaps kayaking is not the best idea for you. I would hate to have my back go out in the middle of nowhere having to fight the current to reach shore.

My kayak has warnings on it alerting you that it is a physically strenous activity not meant for everyone.

Perhaps you should try mokai.com and get yourself a motorized yak with a trailer.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

bbcroaker said:


> Cdog:
> I saw that you lived in Lanexa and thought maybe those lakes would be your short quickie paddling trips.
> Diascund is probably in your back yard.


Yeah it would save me Gas money if I stayed local but FW fishing bores me. Guess because I was never any good at it...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Cdog: I like the salt better too and I aint that good at FW myself. Salt water either.I just soak some squid down there catch mostly croakers. 
FW is closer and I hate the long drive back from the salt after I'm worn out.
Last time I went to Back River in the boat a couple of years ago I stayed to long in the hot sun catching the short flounders trying to get a keeper
I dozed of while driving.Thats not to good.
So I don't go there unless someone is with me and drives back. Don't mind driving down there in the morning..
My son chartered a guide Fri. up at Lake Anna was a Slow Hottt day didn't catch but 2 keeper stripers and about half aDoz catfish. I hate them things and I caught all 6 he caught the sripers.
Oh and I need another yak before I go to the salt.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

This is a good thread. This subject is something I have been contemplating before I buy a yak. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

*I'm putting my Adventure up for sale, you're welcome to try it out.*

cygnus-x1,

I own the Endurance Seat Cushion 
http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=EnduranceSeatSystem&Category_Code=sts


and the Crack of Dawn cushion
http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=COD-seatpad&Category_Code=sts


and think the Endurance seat cushion is a much better cushion. The Endurance cushion and the seat back that comes on the Tarpons was all I needed to feel comfortable in my Tarpon 120 and Tarpon 140. 

I now have an Hobie Adventure and I don't think their stock seat is that comfortable. The straps slip so my lower back end up rubbing against the top of the plastic seat mold of the kayak. Hobie has since come out with a new seat 

http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=NewHobieSeat&Category_Code=sts


that comes with all their new kayaks that has extra lumbar support\padding in this area. Hobie is a great company, they actually listen to their customers and make adjustments based on customer feedback.

Every kayak and seat is different. You just need to find a seat that you find is comfortable. Also, pulling up to shore and stretching a few times during your outing makes a huge difference in how you feel at the end of the day.

I am going to be putting up my Hobie Adventure up for sale soon. I haven't come up with a price yet. It has 2 Ram tubes up front, 2 stock rod holders in the back and Lowrance X47 fish finder. If you are ever on the Maryland western shore you are welcome to try it. The reason i'm selling it is because I actually own 2 of them . I've always owned 2 kayaks so I can invite someone to join me when I go kayak fishing. However, this year I decide to also buy a fiberglass canoe to use for fishing and crabbing. So most of the time now when I invite a friend to go fishing I just take the canoe and we just hit the back creeks. Fishing from the canoe in the creeks is just as fun and it's easier\faster to load and unload one canoe instead of 2 kayaks. My other Adventure does not have a fish finder. I plan on keeping this one and installing a color fish finder\GPS combo unit for big water trips. Let me know if your interested in trying out the Hobie Adventure. Below are a couple of pics. I have since added a second Ram tube behind the fish finder. You can see it in the second pic. I probably will keep the hand held GPS in pic 1 so I have a backup.

Rod


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice yak... ive been lookin into a hobie... if i didnt have to drive to maryland and i had the money then i'd be up there in a minute  nice yak again though... it should sell fast. i'd be suprised if it didn't.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

how can a guy with aching back load an hobie adventure 16' 75# kayak?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> This was just brought up by a doubting co-worker (I have to give him props though, he is an AI Striper machine!). He said that he tried kayaking in Jamaica this past week and it tore his back up. He has been having back problems (I feel weight related). Now I have had my share of low back issues that I have been managing with my Chiropractor but I still have my bad days. Especially if I lift heavy arse things like 60-80 pound rack mounted UPS's.
> 
> Anyway I plan on getting a Mirage drive yak but lets say my finances did not allow that and I was stuck with a paddle yak ... am I in for trouble?
> 
> I know exercise is generally good for what ails you but I am curious as to what you people think. I am sure one of you yakkers out there have some type of back/leg troubles!





I feel your pain........LOL........ Oh man ! ...... A couple of years ago, I was really killing the "Specks" at Lesner . I spent 7-8 hours a day just working the grass beds. Needless to say, I didnt stretch out before loading the kayak onto my ole ladies blazer. I spent 2 weeks home with a severely sprained lumbar. I have had back problems before, but never that bad. It was pure misery. Doc's were even considering surgery to clean up all the tearing/scarring I had developed over the yrs.

If you still want to give it a go,......... then I might suggest beaching the boat every couple of hours, and stretching out really good.

Maintain a erect posture while in the boat,. Slumping forward constantly, will cause lower back problems, especially for tall people.

Have some one assist you loading the kayak onto your vehicle. And always lift with your legs.

Start a physical training program, ....you dont have to go crazy,... just basic conditioning and stretching.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

"Oh my poor aching back"
Hope you guys with back problems are on the older side like me at 63.
It's no fun at any age but Ithink even worse younger.I've had back pain off and on since I was a teen .
It helps me a lot if I do my streching exercises that a therypist showed me years a go.
I'm a lot more agile afterwards and its a lot easier to load and unload the yak and also sitting and paddeling.
If I do them in the morning it makes an easyer day for me.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just out of curiosity just how old are you guys.
Maybe we should form an 
Old Dudes Kayak Fishing Association
ODKFA.
or 
Aching Back Kayak Fishing Association.
ABKFA


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

OLD KAYAK- FISHING DUDES
OK-FD
or
ACHING BACK FISHING DUDES
ABFD
Then we could help each other load and unload the yaks


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

*lifting a Yak:*

RR: Did the torn Rotator, bad hip, ankle and 2 Hernias come from lifting your Yak?, John


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> Just out of curiosity just how old are you guys.
> Maybe we should form an
> Old Dudes Kayak Fishing Association
> ODKFA.
> ...


 I'll be 50 in Nov.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Bad backs and Kayak Fishing*

After some high end surgery some years ago, what I've learned:
small boats and the ride hurt me for days, surffishing after either fighting bigfish or fishing for long hours hurt me for days. 

Then came kayak fishing,.... I fish now for up to eight hours a day, provided I can get out and walk around once in awhile. 
I've found the more I catch the better I feel....Like yesterday, fished CBBT, caught 6 flounder, 3 were keepers, spot, a striper, 3 blues, and lost count of the croakers. All but the "legal to keep flounder" and some bait spot were returned. Put a good five hours in the yak with out a break, my partner brought along his GPS and said we'd travelled over six miles once we were back at the beach. 
Granted I had a case of the yak arse for about 15 minutes... took my time cleaning up before loading up my yak and circulation was restored....
Seriously when I was looking, I'd posted I was going to test drive a larger yak and some one posted to test drive loading it. I did, tweaked a muscle in my lower back....didn't buy that one. Two months later I tested loaded a Pungo 160 and a Hobie Quest. Both lifted and loaded the same, but the Quest sat better, so I'm the pround owner of a Hobie Quest and I've without a doubt brought home more to eat than I ever did surffishing....
If there's a club around your way, they're a great source of information. If the members are anything like those in the TKAA club here in Hampton Roads, Va you'll not find a nicer bunch of people.

Sign me, hooked on yak fishing.....


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*How Many*



bbcroaker said:


> OLD KAYAK- FISHING DUDES
> OK-FD
> or
> ACHING BACK FISHING DUDES
> ...





How many of us old farts does it take to load a kayak...............


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

After coming off the water this weekend, I would say you definitely need a set of wheels to bring your yak from the beach to your car. It was murder trying to get that stuff back to the car! Especially with everyone's fish and ice on my yak!  Don't get the one's that hang off the end. Get the ones that go underneath your yak.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

fishbait said:


> After coming off the water this weekend, I would say you definitely need a set of wheels to bring your yak from the beach to your car. It was murder trying to get that stuff back to the car! Especially with everyone's fish and ice on my yak!  Don't get the one's that hang off the end. Get the ones that go underneath your yak.


if you are using a cart on the beach you probably will need the rolleze type wheels or you could rig something up like this setup. He uses paint buckets over the rubber tires.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/220603834/m/7426018083/p/1


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

charmdropout said:


> RR: Did the torn Rotator, bad hip, ankle and 2 Hernias come from lifting your Yak?, John


Well, since you asked...

The torn rotator happened while bench pressing twice my body weight at about age 25, the ankle was broken twice racing motocross at about age 15, the hip was dislocated with blown out cartilage on the football field at 17, The first hernia happened when I jumped for distance off a trampoline at age 10, the second came at about 27 years old during an on-duty fight when I was a cop.

Now, approaching 39 years old, these old injuries are beginning to come home to roost. Sometimes it takes a minute or two to get straightened out in the mornings. 

I can still do 10-15 no swing chin-ups, bench my body weight for 10 reps, and walk on railroad ballast about 6 miles a day, switching cars, climbing up and down off of equipment a hundred times a day, five days a week, no matter the weather. 

Kayak loading is child's play...

Even for a well-worn feller approaching the downside of the hill...

So, can I be in the Tough Old Fart's Kayaking Association (TOFKA)...opcorn:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah I would definatly say you are qualified for for the TOFKA.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

fishingrod said:


> if you are using a cart on the beach you probably will need the rolleze type wheels or you could rig something up like this setup. He uses paint buckets over the rubber tires.
> 
> http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/220603834/m/7426018083/p/1


Is he using 3/4 PVC here?
http://kfs.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/220603834/m/7426018083/p/1


----------

